# Is the Hopper/Joey Slingloaded?



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Does the hopper/joey have a feature where you can watch tv on your laptop anywhere is internet access?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

No but you can add it by getting a sling adapter.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

The Hopper/Joey do not have built in Sling technology. You can connect a Sling Adapter to the Hopper. The Sling Adapter retails for $30 directly from DISH. If you have any other questions please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

comizzou573 said:


> Does the hopper/joey have a feature where you can watch tv on your laptop anywhere is internet access?


nope, if you'll buy Sling Adapter, then you could ...


----------

